# Please don't shoot the TROPHY bucks!



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The practice of shooting only trophy bucks is detrimental to the continued volubility of Ohio deer herd health.

It is very difficult to determine the genetic superiority of a young buck in comparison to one genetically inferior. By the time a buck reaches 3-1/2 years old the genetic traits of a buck of growing into a "trophy" is readily obvious, even to a untrained observer. The killing of these 3-1/2 to 6-1/2 year old "trophy" bucks removes them from the reproduction cycle and the passing of their superior genes to their offspring. The competition for breeding the does is passed down to younger less genetically viable bucks thus leading to a degradation of the overall deer herd. The removal of the "trophy" has an immediate impact on the current breeding cycle in the year harvested and the subsequent years of breeding viability removed. 

Deer farms have shown beyond any doubt that you can grow genetically superior deer with tendencies of massive antler growth by selective breeding with the best deer stock. Many in the hunting community take an approach that is 180 degrees opposed to this proven record of success of genetic breeding. By targeting only the largest antlered deer in the herd they are reducing the continued propagation of these superior genes throughout the deer herd. It could easily be argued that "trophy" hunters have a negative impact on the future of Ohio's deer heard health.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes and please throw back all crappie over 13". Fillet only those < 9". This will help ensure the continued viability of our crappie fisheries throughout the state. 
The question is: what are we to do with all those 9-13" crappie we catch????


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

And furthermore, the shooting of does and small bucks reduces the population so now we nevah gonna see no mo' deers!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Dont Shoot Any Deer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Brilliant!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

and only date the ugly chicks!!!!!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Forgive me Lundy,for I have sinned   
Thanks for showing me the error of my ways....yep..its forks and baskets for me from now on.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

lmao lewis,,,,, nice set up!!!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

In your defense Lewis you did shoot the two miniature deer that are on the desk!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Lewzer...they are actually twins that fell out when I field dressed Buck#2!   
Its pretty rare,but it is starting to happen....funny how mother nature works. 
There are so many does and little bucks being killed that the mature bucks are now taking over the mating and birthing duties.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Pound for pound that little one has a heckuva rack!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks for a great post,kim


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Dont shot the trophy buck or any deer.....Well I've done that for the last five years, so I've done my part, but I think it's my turn to harvest something after a five year draught....


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I know I have wrote this before, but I'll say it again. The last time I hunted PA, out of the seven of us hunting we all seen 10 bucks in one day. And all were nothing but small inferior basket racks and spikes. If the genetics's are not there and the nutrition isn't there, you'll never get big bucks. And I totally agree with you Lewis. The big bucks where I hunted in Pa got shot out over the years with the 4 point one side rule and the inferior bucks do the breeding. Leaving there genes in the pool.


----------



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

Lundy said:


> The practice of shooting only trophy bucks is detrimental to the continued volubility of Ohio deer herd health.
> 
> It is very difficult to determine the genetic superiority of a young buck in comparison to one genetically inferior. By the time a buck reaches 3-1/2 years old the genetic traits of a buck of growing into a "trophy" is readily obvious, even to a untrained observer. The killing of these 3-1/2 to 6-1/2 year old "trophy" bucks removes them from the reproduction cycle and the passing of their superior genes to their offspring. The competition for breeding the does is passed down to younger less genetically viable bucks thus leading to a degradation of the overall deer herd. The removal of the "trophy" has an immediate impact on the current breeding cycle in the year harvested and the subsequent years of breeding viability removed.
> 
> Deer farms have shown beyond any doubt that you can grow genetically superior deer with tendencies of massive antler growth by selective breeding with the best deer stock. Many in the hunting community take an approach that is 180 degrees opposed to this proven record of success of genetic breeding. By targeting only the largest antlered deer in the herd they are reducing the continued propagation of these superior genes throughout the deer herd. It could easily be argued that "trophy" hunters have a negative impact on the future of Ohio's deer heard health.



Oh geeze! Ignorance has reached its maximum!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

And please, please don't shoot the big pheasants and doves and bunny wabbits and squirrels. I want them for myself cause I hang them on the wall to make my balls grow bigger.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

He has a point you know.........


----------



## granby4-5 (Apr 25, 2006)

So let the big bucks walk, so there will be more big bucks for us not to shoot. 

I think I've gone cross-eyed.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Absolutely a great thread, haha. I love it!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Lundy u must b a an animal lover or a hippy. LoL


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Lewis you did good by shoot the deer that carried those little ones. That would have hurt that doe if she had to push out those horns!!!!! Nice collection there.  
p.s. The little ones are easier to drag out!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

wildman said:


> Lundy u must b a an animal lover or a hippy. LoL


Well, controversy does increase hit rates, and it is so easy. Will you bite?


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I am teasing.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Here's another good one. 
Had a great 45 yard shot with my bow this evening. Hit him low in the hind end, spent a half-hour trailing him with no luck. Will look tomorrow for a while tomorrow for this one if it is a nice day. This is one for the wall mount - oh well, gun season is coming.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh geez...here we go again. These two threads are going to go through the New Year...(just my prediction.) Very convincing...The spikes on our property better watch out!!!


----------



## Saws21 (Jul 1, 2008)

Your immature bucks that are going to do all your breeding because you shoot all the big ones, well somewhere, they have to have the same genetic makeup as the big ones running around don't they? 

For instance, a big mature 5 yr old buck, breeds a doe, hunter shots big mature 5 yr old buck, the next fall, or the fall after, the buck fawn that the doe has that is out of the big mature 5 yr old buck, breeds doe? Will have good gentics none the less.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

kim, i love you, you hippy.lol.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Good lord. Can't shoot the small ones..... Can't shoot the big ones..... We now have slot limits for bucks in OH.

Can someone go hunting with me to give me the thumbs up for a deer that I can shoot?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

wildman said:


> Lundy u must b a an animal lover or a hippy. LoL



Both actually. After all of the deer I've killed in my life it gets harder and harder each year to do the deed.

Now I only try to kill those old nasty bucks that are demonstrating pedophile tendicies by going around trying to breed all of the yearling does in mid December each year. 

I do wear tie-dye camo Bongs can be made to sound like a grunt call.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

It is true...Lundy picked me up to go hunting in a VW Van with Grateful Dead music blaring from the 8 track 
The Van did have a 4 point rack as a hood ornament!


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

This year when I went to a local farmer to get permission to hunt
his land he wished me luck and told me his credo:

"Kill em-Kill em all !!!" 

I won't do that but I hope to get my quota.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...We got a real can of worms opened up now...I was always told the same thing the big bucks pass it on...Was watching a TV Hunting show and they had one of the so called experts say that the big bucks only breed 10 to 15 does a year if they breed any at all...First this is bad for you a year later it is good for you...Then this is good for you and later ...you get the picture...Does anyone know what they are talking about anymore...If they do say something does that make them the expert...I give up...
Toxic The post about the Pa. deer ...I have to agree...A few years back I hunted a farm in Pa...It was far back enough if it had an antler someone was throwing hot lead at it...It never made it to the check station...Oh I forgot they did not check there deer in back then...Just fill out the tag and go home...On this farm the first day eight bucks and none over six points...But then there stupid regs. this county so many points on one side ...the next door county had a different point count...I was a non resident and wanted to bring my deer to Ohio with me...So I went five years without killing a Pa. deer..I did'nt want to get nailed for an illegal deer....Have a great season guys..Kill a big one or a small one or none at all....It's your choice..If you don't tell us we will never know...C.L.:!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Most likely, button bucks won't have a good chance to breed a Doe, so if you want a buck...shoot a button buck. Besides, they taste better and would make for one heck of a shoulder mount


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

i will tell ya what guys! im just gonna throw my bow and guns away and start hugging these deer. then we will all be happy, (more deer for u,) less shot for the tree huggers


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Deer Damage a lot of trees though out the season. Do tree huger s like us deer hunters or do they hate us?


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

im not sure wildman,,,,, but i will say to each there own!! i missed a nice buck this year,,,so i might be getting a lil desprate, im gonna go with what ever puts itself in front of me,,,,,


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

sam kegg said:


> i will tell ya what guys! im just gonna throw my bow and guns away and start hugging these deer. then we will all be happy, (more deer for u,) less shot for the tree huggers


Not me! I have 2 tags to fill, one a doe tag the other either sex tag. I'm planning on filling both of them. So any of you that aren't going to shoot the big one thanks forsaving that deer for me, as I'll be glad to take the one you don't.
It's funny, but I've been hunting in Ohio for over 40 years and the population has only got bigger and better.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

i have 4 tags and im filling em up!! brown goes down


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

sam kegg said:


> i have 4 tags and im filling em up!! brown goes down


What a shame...................

Hold your head up high at the check station when you check in a little spike with 6" stickers.  

I would be ashamed....... I would rather not shoot one than have to settle for something like that. And what the heck are you going to do with 4 deer????????????????? Eat it every day? Well, since you're shooting anything, you probably won't get that much deer meat because they will be so small.

Good hunting and let the slugs fly at anything that moves! I'm done with this thread. Shoot what you want. Only thing I can control is what is taken on my farm. And that's what I will do. 

Don't complain about not seeing any big deer.......


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

relax man,,, i have my trophys on the wall... i take big does,,, and i fill my tags every year,,, some of the meat goes to the homeless. but your more worried about a lil spike than a hungry man,, nice!!! so go to your farm shoot what you want. or starve, but you shouldnt care

hmm im ashamed of you,,


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

During bow season Im a little more picky on what size deer to shoot, but when gun season comes and still tags to fill " ANYTHING BROWN IS DOWN" !!!! As for what to do for four deer, last year I ended up with 4 and had plenty of people who wanted and or needed meat, they got there share. GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE AND SAFE HUNTING THIS GUN SEASON!!!!!


P.S. anyone willing to pass on any big bucks I will be in meigs county, send them my way....LOL


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Lamo.... Im Not Passing On The Big Ones,,,, Ya I Have Allot Of People Who Like The Meat. So I Give Some Away, And Im Helping The Deer!!!! Ever See Em Starve Cuz Theres To Many!!!! Look At The Valley,, Poor Things,, Thats What Happens When Hippies Get Involved,, They Screw It Up For All. Including The Deer Take Em Out!!!!


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

sam kegg said:


> relax man,,, i have my trophys on the wall... i take big does,,, and i fill my tags every year,,, some of the meat goes to the homeless. but your more worried about a lil spike than a hungry man,, nice!!! so go to your farm shoot what you want. or starve, but you shouldnt care
> 
> hmm im ashamed of you,,


You are right, I will go to my property and shoot what I want. I can gurantee it won't be a crab claw. Just doesn't make since. Passing on does to shoot a small immature buck when in most places the doe/buck ratio is so unbalanced. 

Please do not bring up the homeless thing, because all that does is give people a reason to shoot more deer. Most people have that kill attitude and that's just an excuse. I do feel for the homeless, especially the ones who had a home and for whatever reason became homeless (fire, etc). I don't have any sympathy for those that are just plain out lazy and refuse to look for a JOB. Everyday coming home from work I see this guy out on the median asking for money and sign says "homeless.". Guy can't be over 30 years old and looks to be in good health............point made.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

The Small Ones Need Taken Out As Well... If You Seen The Valley You Would Understand,,, Walking In The Streets Starved Sick, Too Many,, Dont Worry Ohio Has No Problem Regenerating Deer. And The Balence Is Always Restored,,, I Donate Thru A Local Place. Harvest For Hungry,, Where The Meat Is Givin To Families . Whom Are Just Struggleing To Get Buy, Or That Are Homeless. I Do Use That As One Of My Excuses To Hunt, The Other Is For Fun,,,

By The Way NaTure Is Not Predjudes It Takes The Small Ones Too, Why Cant I..


----------



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

sam kegg said:


> The Small Ones Need Taken Out As Well... If You Seen The Valley You Would Understand,,, Walking In The Streets Starved Sick, Too Many,, Dont Worry Ohio Has No Problem Regenerating Deer. And The Balence Is Always Restored,,, I Donate Thru A Local Place. Harvest For Hungry,, Where The Meat Is Givin To Families . Whom Are Just Struggleing To Get Buy, Or That Are Homeless. I Do Use That As One Of My Excuses To Hunt, The Other Is For Fun,,,
> 
> By The Way NaTure Is Not Predjudes It Takes The Small Ones Too, Why Cant I..


Because nature doesnt a have a thinking, decision making mind! YOU DO! Well maybe not with some of the posts you have made on here!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Darron said:


> What a shame...................
> 
> Hold your head up high at the check station when you check in a little spike with 6" stickers.
> 
> ...


Ok...this is a shame. I don't know about the rest of you guys, but I thought it was a joke from what I was reading. Darron, honestly, get off your high horse and get a sense of humor. You think way too much about QDM. I only do shoot big bucks, but I can guarentee that if I take a 1.5 year old buck, there will still be big bucks next year. I hunt 600 acres, so taking 1 immature buck will make no significant difference in seeing big bucks the next year.

All you need to worry about is the QDM of your own property, not the properties of everyone else. Great job bringing the stink to this thread.


----------



## monte433 (May 24, 2007)

sam kegg said:


> i will tell ya what guys! im just gonna throw my bow and guns away and start hugging these deer. then we will all be happy, (more deer for u,) less shot for the tree huggers


Good Idea Sam get in close and choke em to death!!!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

My wife is fond of saying that my last words on this earth will be something akin to "Well, I have out done myself once again." No doubt you will see this true story chronicled in a Lifetime movie in the near future.

Here goes...

Last weekend I spied something at the pawn shop that tickled my fancy. (Note: Keep in mind that my "fancy" is easily tickled). I bought something really cool for my wife.

The occasion was our 18th anniversary and I was looking for a little something extra for my sweet girl.

What I came across was a 100,000-volt, pocket/purse-sized Taser gun with a clip. For those of you who are not familiar with this product, it is a less-than-lethal stun gun with two metal prongs designed to incapacitate an assailant with a shock of high-voltage, low amperage electricity while you flee to safety. The effects are supposed to be short lived with no long-term adverse affect on your assailant, but allowing you adequate time to retreat to safety.

You simply jab the prongs into your 250 lb. tattooed assailant, push the button, and it will render him a slobbering, goggle-eyed, muscle-twitching, whimpering, pencil-neck geek. If you've never seen one of these things in action, then you're truly missing out--way too cool!

Long story short, I bought the device and brought it home. I loaded two AAA batteries in the darn thing and pushed the button. Nothing! I was so disappointed. Upon reading the directions (we don't need no stinkin' directions), I found much to my chagrin that this particular model would not create an arch between the prongs. How disappointing! I do love fire for effect. I learned that if I pushed the button, however, and pressed it against a metal surface
that I'd get the blue arch of electricity darting back and forth between the prongs that I was so looking forward to. I did so.



Awesome! Sparks, a blue arch of electricity, and a loud pop!

Yipeeeeee!

I'm easily amused, just for your information, but I have yet to explain to her what that burn spot on the face of her microwave is.

Okay, so I was home alone with this new toy, thinking to myself that it couldn't be all that bad with only two AAA batteries, etc., etc.

There I sat in my recliner, my dog looking on intently (trusting little soul), reading the directions (that would be me, not the dog) and thinking that I really needed to try this thing out on a flesh and blood target.

I must admit I thought about zapping the dog for a fraction of a second and thought better of it. He is such a sweet pup, after all. But, if I was going to give this thing to my wife to protect herself against a mugger, I did want some assurance that it would work as advertised. Am I wrong?

Was I wrong to think that? It seemed reasonable to me at the time.

So, there I sat in a pair of shorts and a tank top with my glasses perched & ;delicately on the bridge of my nose, directions in one hand, Taser in the other. The directions said that a one-second burst would shock and disorient your assailant; a two-second burst was supposed to cause muscle spasms and a loss of bodily control; a three-second burst would purportedly make your assailant flop on the ground like a fish out of water.

All the while I'm looking at this little device (measuring about 5" long, less than 3/4 inch in circumference, pretty cute really, and loaded with two itsy, bitsy AAA batteries) thinking to myself, "No friggin' way!"

Friggin' way - trust me, but I'm getting ahead of myself.

What happened next is almost beyond description, but I'll do my best. Those of you who know me well have got a pretty good i dea of what followed. I'm sitting there alone, the dog looking on with his head cocked to one side as to say, "Don't do it buddy," reasoning that a one-second burst from such ! a tiny l il' ole thing couldn't hurt all that bad (sound, rational thinking under the circumstances, wouldn't you agree?).

I decided to give myself a one-second burst just for the hell of it.

(Note: You know, a bad decision is like hindsight-- always 20-20. It is so obvious that it was a bad decision after the fact, even though it seemed so right at the time. Don't ya just hate that?) I touched the prongs to my naked thigh, pushed the button, and HOLY*********!
DAaaaauuuuuuMN!!!

I'm pretty sure that Jessie Ventura ran in through the front door, picked me up out of that recliner, then body slammed me on the carpet over and over again. I vaguely recall waking up on my side in the fetal position, nipples on fire, testicles nowhere to be found, soaking wet, with my left arm tucked under my body in the oddest position. The dog was standing over me making sounds I had never heard before, licking my face, undoubtedly thinking to himself, "Do it again, do it again!"

(NOTE: If you ever feel compelled to mug yourself with a Taser, one note of caution. There is no such thing as a one-second burst when you zap yourself. You're not going to let go of that thing until it is dislodged from your hand by a violent thrashing about on the floor.. Then, if you're lucky, you won't dislodge one of the prongs 1/4" deep into your thigh like yours truly.)

SON-OF-A-***** ;that hurt! A minute or so later (I can't be sure, as time was a relative thing at this point), I collected my wits (what little I had left), sat up and surveyed the landscape. My glasses were on the TV across the room. How did they get there??? My triceps, right thigh and both nipples were still twitching. My face felt like it had been shot up with Novocain, and my bottom lip weighed 88 lbs. give or take an ounce or two, I'm pretty sure.

By the way, has anyone seen my testicles? I think they ran away. I'm offering a reward. They're round, ! kinda hairy, and handsome if I must say so myself. Miss 'em; sure would like to get 'em back.

Moral of the story - when you are carrying a loaded weapon, pay attention to your dog.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Ok...this is a shame. I don't know about the rest of you guys, but I thought it was a joke from what I was reading


fishstix,i'm glad to see at least you got the point of lundy's post.i was beginning to wonder if i was the only one,LOL.


thanks kim


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

My wife thinks I'm a little weird. I come home from work get on the computer Check fantasy football face book and then Ohio game fish. But as I start reading the Story I start to read it out loud and we both start to chuckle and by the end we had our laugh of the day. Tears came from my eyes That is the funniest thing I have heard In a long time. but No I haven't found your balls but I will keep an eye out for them! thanks for sharing such a story. Well writen.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi wildman, that makes my whole week!!  

I wish I could claim credit, but this is one copied from elsewhere. Original author would be good to know. He is a great writer! And I did the same when I first read it. About fell out of my chair I was laughing so hard!!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i still laugh at the taser story every time i read it here,LOL.even though a few lines are always changed from the orignal that i posted 4 years ago,it is still a classichttp://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=17673&highlight=toni


----------



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

Lundy said:


> The practice of shooting only trophy bucks is detrimental to the continued volubility of Ohio deer herd health.
> 
> It is very difficult to determine the genetic superiority of a young buck in comparison to one genetically inferior. By the time a buck reaches 3-1/2 years old the genetic traits of a buck of growing into a "trophy" is readily obvious, even to a untrained observer. The killing of these 3-1/2 to 6-1/2 year old "trophy" bucks removes them from the reproduction cycle and the passing of their superior genes to their offspring. The competition for breeding the does is passed down to younger less genetically viable bucks thus leading to a degradation of the overall deer herd. The removal of the "trophy" has an immediate impact on the current breeding cycle in the year harvested and the subsequent years of breeding viability removed.
> 
> Deer farms have shown beyond any doubt that you can grow genetically superior deer with tendencies of massive antler growth by selective breeding with the best deer stock. Many in the hunting community take an approach that is 180 degrees opposed to this proven record of success of genetic breeding. By targeting only the largest antlered deer in the herd they are reducing the continued propagation of these superior genes throughout the deer herd. It could easily be argued that "trophy" hunters have a negative impact on the future of Ohio's deer heard health.


I'm praticing your brand of management so far this year. Although not by choice


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

Fishstix said:


> Ok...this is a shame. I don't know about the rest of you guys, but I thought it was a joke from what I was reading. *Darron, honestly, get off your high horse and get a sense of humor*. You think way too much about QDM. I only do shoot big bucks, but I can guarentee that if I take a 1.5 year old buck, there will still be big bucks next year. I hunt 600 acres, so taking 1 immature buck will make no significant difference in seeing big bucks the next year.
> 
> All you need to worry about is the QDM of your own property, not the properties of everyone else. Great job bringing the stink to this thread.


Hell no, I like my high horse. I do have a since of humor, it's others who don't Man I love messing with people on-line, it's great because you never know when someone is joking around. Heck, I'm shooting the first doe I see come Dec 1 I get two days off and I am blasting away. I still refuse to shoot small bucks, but that's just my personal preference.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm glad to think you were joking. Honestly, I took your first post as a joke. Then you responded again and it was just as strong as your first one. Sorry, but a joke doesn't come on that strong.

It is your legal right to stay on your high horse. Good luck during the up coming gun season and say hi to Bill Jordan and David Blanton for me.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

misfit said:


> i still laugh at the taser story every time i read it here,LOL.even though a few lines are always changed from the orignal that i posted 4 years ago,it is still a classichttp://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=17673&highlight=toni


 I can remember when you posted it. Many of your posts have indicated an advanced ability with the written word. Is this one of your creations?


----------



## Buck36 (Apr 10, 2008)

Fishstix said:


> All you need to worry about is the QDM of your own property, not the properties of everyone else. Great job bringing the stink to this thread.


I thought I was back in Michigan! It is the same arguement every year at the hunting cabin. Half the cabin, the hunters, want QDM and the other half, the farmers, want the population thinned.


....I side with the farmers because it is their land and I want to go back each year.


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

Fishstix said:


> Ok...this is a shame. I don't know about the rest of you guys, but I thought it was a joke from what I was reading. Darron, honestly, get off your high horse and get a sense of humor. You think way too much about QDM. I only do shoot big bucks, but I can guarentee that if I take a 1.5 year old buck, there will still be big bucks next year. I hunt 600 acres, so taking 1 immature buck will make no significant difference in seeing big bucks the next year.
> 
> All you need to worry about is the QDM of your own property, not the properties of everyone else. Great job bringing the stink to this thread.


By the way, Bill Jordan is doing pretty good, thanks for asking. He just shot a monster in Texas last week that grossed in the mid 170's. Just got off the phone with him in fact. David is out with the flu, he's been in the bed for the past week his wife said. 

If everyone practiced QDM, we would all have more chances to shoot larger racked bucks and more mature deer. You are right, I will hunt my property the way I want. There will be two guys hunting with me and I told them if you want a doe, fine by me but don't be shooting any small bucks (spikes, crab claws). If the rack isn't out to the ears, you're letting it go. I told them if they can't follow my rules, there's state land up the road, you're welcome to hunt that. If my neighbors were big deer hunters I might have a different view of things, but there is minimal hunting pressure around me and the deer can make it through. I'm a farmer, I farm for wildlife putting in food plots etc to draw deer to my property. Unlike traditional farmers, I like to see deer on my property and not on my neighbors.  

Good hunting this year fella's. Let'em grow


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Is this one of your creations?


sorry,i can't tajke credit for that one.found it on the internet years ago.but i can relate to it very well,hence my screen name 

btw,for those who think ohio is not concerned with QDM,they happen to be one of the top states in that area.if not,you wouldn't see the numbers of nice bucks taken every year.
50 years ago there probably weren't 10,000 deer in the state.now we have almost 100 times that many.that is amazing.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Rick,

I guess a lot of guys didn't see the     at the end of my original post in this thread.

This thread was only offered as a 180 degree opposing view as the "young bucks" thread. I thought silliness would somehow balance silliness, but alas some guys just get way too serious about what others should be doing instead of just taking care of themselves.

Besides you need more stuff to take care off so you don't get bored.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Besides you need more stuff to take care off so you don't get bored


thank you for thinking of me


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Would like to say a few things ...but would get some on here upset...All I would like to say is if you watch the hunters on the TV just about everyone is hunting on private land owned by an outfitter or have an outfitter with them....with this being the case you can be selective all the time....As for Darron he probably has more No Tresspassing signs around his farm than ears of corn....


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> Would like to say a few things ...but would get some on here upset...All I would like to say is if you watch the hunters on the TV just about everyone is hunting on private land owned by an outfitter or have an outfitter with them....with this being the case you can be selective all the time....*As for Darron he probably has more No Tresspassing signs around his farm than ears of corn.*...


You hit me right on the head. Soon after obtaining the property I had it surveyed and had the surveyor mark the line with a wooden stake every 50 yards. The next day I went in and posted no trespassing/hunting signs on a metal fence post right next to the stakes. So yes, I have it marked all the way around the 100 acres every 50 yards. Why????? To keep people out. My neighbors won't let me hunt (I asked not long after obtaining the property and they said no), so I'll be damned if they are going to hunt on me. This way if I catch anyone on there, I can prosecute them without them telling the sheriff, "It wasn't posted." If my neighbors would have let me hunt, I would not have cared if they wanted to squirrel hunt or bow hunt for deer, but they said no, so now they can look at orange signs. I call it the tick the tack rule. You help me, I'll help you. If you don't want to help me, then I won't help you. Can you really blame me? Plus, posting the property is a safety issue. During hunting season, especially deer gun, I know where everyone is at and I don't want someone to roam on there and get shot.


----------



## jlamson (Oct 18, 2006)

"if its brown, it's down" !!!!!!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Darron said:


> You hit me right on the head. Soon after obtaining the property I had it surveyed and had the surveyor mark the line with a wooden stake every 50 yards. The next day I went in and posted no trespassing/hunting signs on a metal fence post right next to the stakes. So yes, I have it marked all the way around the 100 acres every 50 yards. Why????? To keep people out. My neighbors won't let me hunt (I asked not long after obtaining the property and they said no), so I'll be damned if they are going to hunt on me. This way if I catch anyone on there, I can prosecute them without them telling the sheriff, "It wasn't posted." If my neighbors would have let me hunt, I would not have cared if they wanted to squirrel hunt or bow hunt for deer, but they said no, so now they can look at orange signs. I call it the tick the tack rule. You help me, I'll help you. If you don't want to help me, then I won't help you. Can you really blame me? Plus, posting the property is a safety issue. During hunting season, especially deer gun, I know where everyone is at and I don't want someone to roam on there and get shot.


I don't blame you. I wouldn't want anyone on my property either. I hunt in Morgan County on a 600 acre farm. This year we got permission to hunt 2 other farms and no one else hunts them. So basically, I have permission to hunt over 3,000 acres to hunt. I don't know where to begin, but I usually stick to the 600 acres because I'm more familiar with it.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Darron... I know where you are comming from...And don't blame you one bit...However if you put a 15 or 16 year boy out there on your neighbor's farm and he has not killed a deer and he see's a small 6 point comming by....he will try his damdest to take that deer home...He did not have the oppertunity to have a food plot for him to hunt over...I don't know if you know Bill Jordan personally if you do ...You can tell him his shows make great entertainment and that is all...To me the TV hunters are professional hunters..and nothing else....They all have the money and sponsors to go to these game refuges...If I were a welthy man I would have a wall full of BIG Bucks...These guys are just buying there deer...
I don't know why neighbors are like that ...I lived in farm country for over 30 years had permission to hunt two farms within half mile of one another..had a farm in the middle this so and so gave me hell for just walking across the corner of his property heading home ...gun was unloaded...from that day on if I would have seen him laying out in his field ...I would have turned my back to him and walked off,,,
Enjoy Your Season...Kill A big One...


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

Fishstix said:


> I don't blame you. I wouldn't want anyone on my property either. I hunt in Morgan County on a 600 acre farm. This year we got permission to hunt 2 other farms and no one else hunts them. So basically, I have permission to hunt over 3,000 acres to hunt. I don't know where to begin, but I usually stick to the 600 acres because I'm more familiar with it.


Keeps those farms hush hush because I have found out if they will let you hunt, they will let someone else. I have a spot in Greene County not too far from my house that my buddy and I had to ourselves. This year there are 2-3 other guys that got permission because they seen us in there hunting. Now we have to share 95 acres with 2-3 other guys. I find myself now having to wake up an extra hour early just to beat them in there. 

This is why I like having my own property. Not only is it a great investment, but when I want to go hunting I don't have to worry about beating anyone in there. If there is someone there they are leaving, period. I firmly believe in the next 8-10years, if you don't own property or lease it you'll be stuck on state land. That is why I am always looking for property next to where I all ready own at. I was getting ready to buy another 30 acres about 20 min away from my property now and I talked myself out of it. I would like to buy another 20-30 acres around where I all ready own at. I know the area and I can keep an eye on everything without running all over the county. I've told myself I won't be able to afford much over 30 acres, but if you manage your property you don't need a huge piece of property to attract deer. All I need is about 2 acres of open land


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> ...Darron... I know where you are comming from...And don't blame you one bit...However if you put a 15 or 16 year boy out there on your neighbor's farm and he has not killed a deer and he see's a small 6 point comming by....he will try his damdest to take that deer home...He did not have the oppertunity to have a food plot for him to hunt over...I don't know if you know Bill Jordan personally if you do ...You can tell him his shows make great entertainment and that is all...To me the TV hunters are professional hunters..and nothing else....They all have the money and sponsors to go to these game refuges...If I were a welthy man I would have a wall full of BIG Bucks...These guys are just buying there deer...
> I don't know why neighbors are like that ...I lived in farm country for over 30 years had permission to hunt two farms within half mile of one another..had a farm in the middle this so and so gave me hell for just walking across the corner of his property heading home ...gun was unloaded...from that day on if I would have seen him laying out in his field ...I would have turned my back to him and walked off,,,
> Enjoy Your Season...Kill A big One...



You are correct, I cannot control what my neighbors do. They can shoot what they want. I read somewhere, they said to really manage a deer herd you need a minimum of 1000 acres. Well in todays world, not too many people has that kind of money to go out and buy 1000 acres to hunt on. I'm glad to have a 100 to hunt on. I have a great property to hunt on containing plenty of mature oaks (property hasn't been cut since 1958) and also two openings for food plots. I have little raccoon creek that runs the length of my property which contains nice thick areas in the creek bottom. I try to manage my property to attract deer from my neighbors. I supplemental feed in the winter and put in fall foodplots in August containing wheat, oats, brassicas and rye grain. I hate to be selfish, but I try and draw as many deer off my neighbors property. I set aside a refuge of about 7-9 acres in my creek bottom that I do not hunt (it's so thick you can barely walk through it). I try my best with what I have and it has been working. I began my food plots about 4 years ago and I have doubled my deer sightings since then. I am currently trying to purchase another 17 acres next to me that would be phenominal. But I think the guy is running a meth lab and won't sell the property. If I could get my hands on that property I could put in some phenominal food plots of corn and soybean. Talk about drawing power............

And I do not know Bill Jordan, I was joking around. I do like his hunts, except the Texas hunts, I can't stand to watch them hunt in Texas.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't stand them either and most of the hunts on tv are in high fence areas 80% of them. A lot of guys are buying land and high fencing them.
If they get good genetics its big bucks No pun intended. Iv heard of 3 in pike county. I personal find it sicking.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Wildman ...It's not that I can't stand them I'll watch them ...but they must think we are all stupid...Watch them kill these Big Bucks your mind say's why cant that be me...These places High Fences or not the TV hunters have outfitters that know ,where,,when,,,how that is there job,,and I did say JOB..99 0/0 of us don't have the financial ability to do these hunts...I once watched a DVD that was done in Alberta...there was a doctor hunting for a 180 Buck ...when the guide told him to shoot that one ...the doc's comment was I paid 8,000 for a 180 buck ..and he better be one...Why they didn't edit this out I'll never know...I see nothing bad about someone planting food plots to draw big deer...They go where the feed is...
Have A Great Deer Season......:!


----------

